# Takashi Amano Videos



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

One of the pioneers in the planted aquarium scene, here are some videos which are fascinating and connected to him. Feel free to add more if you find more

His personal aquarium.. 





Him feeding his fish





Him doing a scape





Ada Gallery Museum





Workshop him doing nano


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the videos. Amano workshop are quite rare.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Yea Hard to come by videos, so when i see one i try to take as much of it in as possible... Oliver Knott is another guy i'll post some videos of on another thread when i get a chance, he's pretty good too. He actually talks about why he does things, rather then amano who just does the scape.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

he has a book that looks pretty sweet . this guy is the best


----------



## sumbeachsumwhere (Apr 24, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> Yea Hard to come by videos, so when i see one i try to take as much of it in as possible... Oliver Knott is another guy i'll post some videos of on another thread when i get a chance, he's pretty good too. He actually talks about why he does things, rather then amano who just does the scape.


Jason Baliban and Tom Barr, both very talented aquascapers that reside here in North America. You can find numerous videos and how-to articles from JB.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Oliver doesn't update his page as often as he used to. Would be nice if he did a bit of a walk through with his planning on his page.


----------

